# bird field's a bust, what now(anything)?



## ribber (Jun 29, 2011)

well we planted sunflowers and with no rain and deer eating the few that came up we now have money invested in a bird field that has one of the heartiest stands of coffee weed i have ever seen. we were on standby the whole month of june for rain so we could broadcast some millet but it's too late now. my question is,does coffee weed produce seed ? could we disk or mow strips and spread some cracked corn or bird seed? i'm trying to figure out something we can do to have a decent dove shoot and be legal. any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure spreading bird seed and cracked corn is not standard agricultural practices.  What about seeding the field with millet a week before the opener?  Not sure if that would be considered legal.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Jun 29, 2011)

Coffeeweed seed and foliage is toxic....as good as it looks it has absolutely no wildlife value.


----------



## wmahunter (Jun 29, 2011)

Disc it and plant the millet.  It matures in 60 days and will give you some seed before dove season ends.  

If you ever want to use that field for planting again at the very least you need to get rid of the sicklepod (coffee weed) before it seeds out.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, coffee weed makes seed.  You do not want to allow that to happen.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 29, 2011)

You still have time for brown top. I have planted the week of the 4th before and it made just fine.


----------



## JohnnyD (Jun 29, 2011)

Brown Top Millet and Buckwheat.  Get to it.  Six to eight weeks and you've got seed.


----------



## ribber (Jun 29, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> You still have time for brown top. I have planted the week of the 4th before and it made just fine.



will it be ready to mow or harrow @ a week before labor day weekend?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 30, 2011)

ribber said:


> will it be ready to mow or harrow @ a week before labor day weekend?



It was for us. I would go lighter on fertilizer. You want it to come up and go to seed asap not in a ton of stalk growth.


----------



## Michael (Jun 30, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm pretty sure spreading bird seed and cracked corn is not standard agricultural practices.  What about seeding the field with millet a week before the opener?  Not sure if that would be considered legal.



It would only be legal to hunt over millet planted this way AFTER it become a crop, which as stated takes 60 days.




Wingmaster870 said:


> Coffeeweed seed and foliage is toxic....as good as it looks it has absolutely no wildlife value.



Actually coffee weed is kind of the granola bar of the wild. It's too bitter to eat in the fall, but after laying around for several months getting weathered, around Jan-Feb when there's nothing else to eat, coffee weed is palitable.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 30, 2011)

Michael said:


> It would only be legal to hunt over millet planted this way AFTER it become a crop, which as stated takes 60 days.



So if I decide to plant millet the first week of sept I can't hunt over it?


----------



## Michael (Jun 30, 2011)

The way the DNR sees it, no. At least not until it becomes a crop, which by then the dove won't be coming to.

There are 2 sets of laws concerning what is legal to hunt over when it come to planting. If it's done as a "standard agricultural practices" you can hunt over it from the time it is planted on. But, if it is done for wildlife enhancement, you can only hunt over it once it become a crop. Since Sept is too late to plant millet for agricultural purposes, you can't hunt over the freshly planted field.

Several years ago we used to be able to plow the ground, throw out wheat and have a GREAT shoot. Ever since they tightened the reins on what is legal to hunt over it has made it too tough for the average Joe to prepare a decent dove field. After several years of spending hundreds of dollars preparing "legal" fields only to have the few birds I could attract leave the day before the season, I stopped hosting opening day dove shoots.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jun 30, 2011)

Plant your browntop millet now. A few weeks before the season plow some strips through it and spread feed wheat on the strips. Ten days before the season plow under the feed wheat and mow strips in the millet. If the seed is mature you will hold your birds. If you need some seed spread some browntop millet on the strips. This may not be totally legal but we have been checked before on a field prepared like this with no problems.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 30, 2011)

Curtis-UGA said:


> This may not be totally legal but we have been checked before on a field prepared like this with no problems.



 That is actually highly illegal. Folks need to be very careful with the wheat also. I believe there are certain dates for what part of the state you are in as to the planting dates and also the rate and way to apply seed in order for it to be considered an ag practice.


----------



## Michael (Jun 30, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> That is actually highly illegal. Folks need to be very careful with the wheat also. I believe there are certain dates for what part of the state you are in as to the planting dates and also the rate and way to apply seed in order for it to be considered an ag practice.



Yeap, the straw that broke the camals back for me was when I recieved a ticket after they first started enforcing the "No wheat before Oct 1st". Like I'd done many times before, I simply plowed the wheat under 10 days before opening day. Unfortunately it was one of those drought years (like we've had some many times since) where there was no moisture in the soil to germinate the wheat seeds. On the day of the shoot, while driving around the field taking my guest soda pops, water and helping them find downed dove, some of the seeds perculated up. When the GW was checking licenses, he saw just a couple of seeds, but that was enough. I went to court and fought it, but all the Judge wanted to hear was if it was illegal to have wheat out before Oct 1st. The real thorn in my side came when we were leaving the court house. The GW's Supervisor told me "You'd have been OK if we'd have just gotten some rain". He knew I'd done it right, but they still made me pay the fine


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jun 30, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> That is actually highly illegal. Folks need to be very careful with the wheat also. I believe there are certain dates for what part of the state you are in as to the planting dates and also the rate and way to apply seed in order for it to be considered an ag practice.



I didn't say it was totally legal. I said we got checked with no problems and was able to draw in a lot of birds on a late planted millet field. Unless they see you adding the millet seed they can't prove where it came from. If they catch you early they have to flag the field. The wheat needs to be plowed under deep so they cannot find it. Yes it is illegal to hunt over a planted wheat field untill after a certain date for each zone.


----------



## Michael (Jun 30, 2011)

The sad thing is the DNR has tightened the reins so tight on what you can and can't do to attract dove, I'm not the only one who no longer host opening day shoots. While I'm sure most of those 40-50 people I'd invite still buy a hunting license, I'm also sure some don't. That opening day shoot and BBQ used to be a great way to kick off the hunting season.


----------



## ribber (Jun 30, 2011)

we're mainly focused on opening weekend because after that there won't be a lot of interest(8 people on a lease). i was thinking of harrowing strips in the weeds and spreading corn or bird seed until about a week before we shoot it but that would be illegal i assume. the earliest we could plant millet is tuesday and we still haven't got much rain. i don't know,we gotta do something.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 1, 2011)

ribber said:


> we're mainly focused on opening weekend because after that there won't be a lot of interest(8 people on a lease). i was thinking of harrowing strips in the weeds and spreading corn or bird seed until about a week before we shoot it but that would be illegal i assume. the earliest we could plant millet is tuesday and we still haven't got much rain. i don't know,we gotta do something.



Yep that would not work (well it would for birds lol) as all bait must be gone 10 days before hunting. That means every little kernel. 

I will say depending on what kind of weeds/grass you have growing that you can draw a decent amount of birds to native growth like that.


----------



## savage (Jul 1, 2011)

*millet question*

When does the recommended planting days for browntop millet end?  I believe that for millet, you are still good to go in August.  Feed for now, plant your millet in August (make sure feed is completely gone) and hunt it. If the deadline has not expired then you can plant your crop and hunt over it, as long as it is planted correctly.  No topsowing of seeds.  This way, you could have another shoot around Thanksgiving on the crop you just planted.  Disc and burn the field to hold birds in August.  Good luck.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 1, 2011)

savage said:


> When does the recommended planting days for browntop millet end?  I believe that for millet, you are still good to go in August.  Feed for now, plant your millet in August (make sure feed is completely gone) and hunt it. If the deadline has not expired then you can plant your crop and hunt over it, as long as it is planted correctly.  No topsowing of seeds.  This way, you could have another shoot around Thanksgiving on the crop you just planted.  Disc and burn the field to hold birds in August.  Good luck.



It takes a good 60 days to mature so it has to be very soon and it still won't be good and dry if you want to cut it a week before season.


----------



## wcg2 (Jul 23, 2011)

No , No and NO ! LOL !!!


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 24, 2011)

Don’t know if it’s legal in GA, but when I was stationed out in California in the San Juan Keen Valley (SP), by Fresno.  They had good luck shooting over controlled burns.  Dove’s liked the toasted seeds and it brought in a lot of birds.  It’s just a suggestion don’t know if it would work here or if it’s legal.


----------



## wmahunter (Jul 24, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> Don’t know if it’s legal in GA, but when I was stationed out in California in the San Juan Keen Valley (SP), by Fresno.  They had good luck shooting over controlled burns.  Dove’s liked the toasted seeds and it brought in a lot of birds.  It’s just a suggestion don’t know if it would work here or if it’s legal.



It is totally legal. You can manipulate a field in any way you wish as long as you are not harvesting and storing, or removing any seeds or grain from the field and then re-introducing that food (or any other "bait) back to the field.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 25, 2011)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I didn't say it was totally legal. I said we got checked with no problems and was able to draw in a lot of birds on a late planted millet field. Unless they see you adding the millet seed they can't prove where it came from. If they catch you early they have to flag the field. The wheat needs to be plowed under deep so they cannot find it. Yes it is illegal to hunt over a planted wheat field untill after a certain date for each zone.



If it is not totally legal then it is illegal. 

Just 'cause you did not get caught/ticketed before does not make it legal.  Just not worth it if the DNR folks find any of the wheat seed.


----------



## jkaviation (Jul 26, 2011)

As a Law Enforcement  officer for many years and assisting DNR on opening day shoots I can tell you that the first thing we looked for is plowed strips. 
I suggest that you plant the millet now and if it gets any rain at all it should produce seed prior to opening day, now if the plants are not totally brown  by opening day here is what I suggest.
If you have room next to your standing millet plow some strips, then set your bush hog high enough as to cut the tops out of your standing millet. The bush hog will throw all the seed you could possibly want right into the plowed strips, and you will be fine. BY NO MEANS SHOULD YOU INTRODUCE ANYTHING THAT WAS NOT GROWN ON THE FIELD, (example: WHEAT)!!!
Another popular misconception is that GW's cannot distinguish between millet grown on the field and millet thrown on a field, WRONG! All it takes is a soil test and seed test, and if your GW is up on his game he's got a case. 
Don't be tempted to cheat, first of all it's not sportsman like and second its just going to cost you in the end. GOOD LUCK

And FYI GW's read the GON FORUM


----------



## ribber (Jul 27, 2011)

we decided to mow strips in the coffeeweed and see what happens. one guy said he was gonna scatter some bird seed and i told him just be sure you do it soon enough so it will all be gone 14 days prior to shooting. we've actually got a few birds coming to the field right now but don't know if we're gonna attract many with coffeeweed. it is a perfect spot for a bird field, surounded with pines, sandy,rocky soil on far end of field and a pond right next to it. there's also a powerline across the pasture on other side of pond. we debated planting it there but that field is right next to road and our camp is on the backside of it so we planted on the other side of the pond. FYI jk i had no intentions of cheating. i just wanted to hear opinions on what we could do with our sunflowers not making it and i was unclear on the rules and regs.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jul 27, 2011)

jkaviation said:


> As a Law Enforcement  officer for many years and assisting DNR on opening day shoots I can tell you that the first thing we looked for is plowed strips.
> I suggest that you plant the millet now and if it gets any rain at all it should produce seed prior to opening day, now if the plants are not totally brown  by opening day here is what I suggest.
> If you have room next to your standing millet plow some strips, then set your bush hog high enough as to cut the tops out of your standing millet. The bush hog will throw all the seed you could possibly want right into the plowed strips, and you will be fine. BY NO MEANS SHOULD YOU INTRODUCE ANYTHING THAT WAS NOT GROWN ON THE FIELD, (example: WHEAT)!!!
> Another popular misconception is that GW's cannot distinguish between millet grown on the field and millet thrown on a field, WRONG! All it takes is a soil test and seed test, and if your GW is up on his game he's got a case.
> ...



I guess I look at things more in an ethical versus a legal manor. We own and manage hundreds of acres that is managed to be an oasis for all wildlife. We spend tons of time and money to do this. We always eat what we kill and don't over harvest game. If I won't to spread a little extra seed on a field I have spent thousands and countless hours on I will. I don't need the GOVERNMENT to tell me what is right or wrong. I give more than I take and to me that is a true sportsman.


----------



## jkaviation (Jul 28, 2011)

Curtis, by no means am I to tell you how to do your field, the man ask what was legal? You go ahead and" throw a little extra seed" if you want to, I could care less. But when I have sportsmen that are coming to my field and paying me their hard earn money.... I would suspect they would be rather upset and disappointed with me should I bait my field and tell them that its all legal. 
Ribber no intent your way about cheating, I just hate to see guys trying to do it right and not being clear about the regs and end up in trouble. Good Luck.


----------



## waddler (Jul 28, 2011)

Fill the field with scratch feed, have a great shoot, and pay the fine.


----------



## emtguy (Aug 6, 2011)

If you broadcast any seed any time on harrowed dirt and hunt over it, it is illegal...If you are planting rye or wheat and want to hunt that feild legally you have to drill the seed in. You cant broadcast it, slay the doves and when checked tell the DNR it was a planted feild...don't work that way TRUST ME, been there, done that and it did not work out to good for our host. He THOUGHT it was legal but it was'nt and almost 2000.00 bucks later he realized it!
Luckly the DNR did beleive him when he said he planted the feild 3 weeks prior. He only wrote the host a ticket for hunting over bait BUT he said he coulda fined up to 2k dollars.


----------



## ribber (Aug 9, 2011)

well we've started mowing strips in the coffeeweed and best i can tell we've got @30 doves hanging around and a covey of quail. also had a coyote trot across the field in front of me while i was on the tractor and he stopped and stared at me @ 10 seconds,he was only 40-50 yards away. never seen a yote act this way,usually they're real shy but this one almost looked angry that i was disturbing his field. of course i didn't have my gun. maybe he was there to feast on quail and dove. not sure if we'll be able to attract many migrant doves with weeds but we're gonna keep mowing until we get to only @ 5 ft. strips standing and maybe we'll have a decent shoot


----------



## Mark K (Aug 12, 2011)

Get with your local GW. Yes, I mean call him and have him meet you at the field. Tell him your plans and he can probably help you out. Most get a bad rap but most are hunters just like us. I'm sure he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 12, 2011)

Good advice Mark


----------

